# PSE Moneymaker??



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pse*

I have wondered about this bow also. A top finger shooter from Australia named Rhys Aizlewood shoots one of the moneymakers in the freestyle limited division. How much can you get one used for? Rick Stark one of the best barebow shooter out there used to shoot a PSE shark. Not sure what cams he had on it, but he could shoot it well and that was stringwalkin.:mg:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Harperman said:


> Just for conversation's sake.......I often wonder why the Moneymaker from PSE didnt have more interest among Fingershooters??....I had two of them, and my only complaint was the short valley, and most of this issue was in my head, really....The Moneymaker has a deflexed riser, a reasonably smooth draw cycle, outstanding grip, decent A-T-A, and brace height, and made respectable speed for it's over-all Specs...Pretty quiet, easy to tune, and the lowest price of any of the Top Line Manf. Flagship Target bows, at an MSRP of $950.00....I might try to find another Moneymaker used this fall, and shoot it without the bottom draw stop, as was recommended to me by a World class shooter....Anyone on here shot, or now shoot, a Moneymaker with Fingers??....Jim


I shot a Ni cam and a LF cam Moneymaker with fingers before I hurt my hand earlier this year and had to go to a release. The LF cam I loved, the Ni I didn't care for (my .02) both are good bows. Still wanting to put Vendetta cams on a Moneymaker to shoot. I think it would be a smooth drawing bow and some more speed for 3d. 
I also shot a Hoyt with sprials and liked it. I think thats why I liked the LF cam so much.

Chris


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

tazhunter0 said:


> I shot a Ni cam and a LF cam Moneymaker with fingers before I hurt my hand earlier this year and had to go to a release. The LF cam I loved, the Ni I didn't care for (my .02) both are good bows. Still wanting to put Vendetta cams on a Moneymaker to shoot. I think it would be a smooth drawing bow and some more speed for 3d.
> I also shot a Hoyt with sprials and liked it. I think thats why I liked the LF cam so much.
> 
> Chris


I have to agree. Love the bow but the cam was a bit to hard for me. I seem to have a very long power cycle with a short valley. dd


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying one, but, I always end up going back to my 99' Reflex Caribou II.


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

I have my Moneymaker NI set on the 80% let-off (with a release aid).
This lengthens the valley. The 80% no good for fingers ?


----------

